# One million years ago



## Rhizanthella (Jun 2, 2013)

I know, I should have paid more attention in science class to know this, but oh well. Im probably thinking too hard about these things for a fantasy book, but I was wondering what the world looked like one million years ago. Like landmass wise. Im creating a different dimention of earth that would have been affected by people gaining the control of elements about one million years ago. Therefore, I need to know what continent was connected to what... Help?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think there would be much difference. The continents would be roughly where they are now...
 1My isn't really a long time geologically.
India would already have hit Asia causing the Himalayas to form. The Mediterranean would have flooded.
About all I can think of is the flooding of the Black Sea had not happened and the top end Rift Valley might not have split enough to flood/make the Red Sea. The biggest difference I can think of would changes in the sea level. Depending on the climatic conditions and the Polar ice or lack of thereof Asia and the Americas could be linked at the Bering straight; the same with the islands off Western Europe and East Asia and I presume the Archipelagos of South Asia may could have had similar changes but I think the water around them is a lot deeper, so maybe not.
The climate could be very different locality to locality. so somewhere nice and wet not could have been desert then.... 
I've only just learnt that it snowed a lot more after the ice age than during it....


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmm...pretty much the same.

Africa and South America would be about 20 miles closer together than they are now, give or take.  

India would be a bit larger.

England and Ireland would be part of continental europe, not islands.  

The baltic sea might be a land locked lake.

The passageway between the Med and the Atlantic ocean might not exist.

There might or might not have been a 'land bridge' between  asia and north america.

At some points, parts of the Amazon Basin was a sort of inlet or giant lake.

Antarctica, or parts of it, might have had a more hospitable clime.

The moon would have appeared larger than it does now because it orbited closer back then...but not a whole lot larger.

Also...according to my possibly dated recollection...a milion years ago predates modern homids.  Would have been Homo Erectus, most likely, not really all that bright.


----------



## Rhizanthella (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you both! I've finally worked through my block.


----------

